# Xramp Security Systems ??



## tcpoliti (Sep 19, 2005)

I use Firefox browser, Thunderbird mail client and Sygate firewall. A large series of packets came flooding into my computer last night originating from aus.mozilla.org, and the sygate packet log revealed these packets to contain information from Xramp Security systems. I presumed these were new certificates being introduced by the mozilla site, however the application that received these packets was Thunderbird (the mail client), instead of Firefox.

My firefox certificates listing shows many certificates from various organizations, but nothing from Xramp, therefore I can't delete or disable the certificate (or whatever it was that was dumped into my computer).

I did a string search on my computer to try to isolate where these packets were stored, searching for "xramp" as a string, and nothing came up even though Xramp Security was a text string within the packets received.

I also posted a query about this at the mozilla forums and it hasn't received any replies.

Does anyone here know what Xramp is, what the packets were, why Thunderbird was the app that loaded them, and how to get rid of them/block them?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

This reply is only to offer some info. Others may best know what to do with the info. You may already know this.

Xramp appears to be a provider of Security Certificates.

http://www.xrampsecurity.com/

This is how it may relate to Thunderbird:

http://www.xramp.com/Support/emaili...gitalid&page=install&action=install&server=03

Thunderbird appears to have it's own certificates section

This may indicate Xramp works with Mozilla:

http://www.mhavila.com.br/link/security/centers.html.en

This may indicate it is a trusted source:

http://www.xramp.com/Legal/certpage.asp

Hope this helps some....you might want to post in Alternative Computing - Mozilla/Firefox


----------

